# ╝◄الهندســـــــــة ►╚



## المهندسة دنيا 90 (26 يناير 2011)

_*| بسـم اللـه الرحمـن الرحيـم |*_​ 

_الهندســـــــــة _​ 
_كلمة هندسة باللغة العربية تحمل معاني متعددة، من المتعارف عليه أن أصل _​

_كلمة هندسة هى كلمة فارسية ( الإندازة ) وتعني القدرة على حل المشكلات . _​ 
_الهندسة فرع من الرياضيات يدرس الأشكال الهندسية المجردة محاولا ايجاد _​ 
_علاقات رياضية بين عناصرها : هندسة رياضية Geometry . _
_الهندسة التطبيقية Engineering : وهي استخدام معارف رياضية هندسية _​ 
_وفيزيائية لإيجاد حلول وتطبيقات في فروع مختلفة من العلوم والحياة العملية . _​ 
_,,,,,,,,,_​ 
_من فروع الهندسة التطبيقية ما يلي:_​ 
_بيونيك_​ 
_هندسة ميكانيكية _​ 
_هندسة البرمجيات _​ 
_هندسة النظم _​ 
_هندسة الحاسوب _​ 
_هندسة الشبكات _​ 
_هندسة الصواريخ _​ 
_هندسة الاتصالات _​ 
_هندسة الكترونية _​ 
_هندسة ميكاترونيكس _​ 
_الهندسة الطبية الحيوية _​ 
_هندسة الوراثة _​ 
_هندسة المعادن والمناجم _​ 
_هندسة الطاقة _​ 
_هندسة أفينيةهندسة كهربائية _​ 
_هندسة زراعية _​ 
_هندسة تخطيط _​ 
_هندسة معمارية _​ 
_هندسة مدنية _​ 
_هندسة المساحه _​ 
_هندسة بيئية _​ 
_هندسة الجينات _​ 
_هندسة النقل _​ 
_هندسة جيوتكنيكية _​ 
_هندسة كيميائية _​ 
_هندسة صناعية _​ 
_هندسة البترول _​ 
_هندسة الطيران والفضاء _​ 
_هندسة بحرية _​ 
_هندسة التبريد وتكييف_​ 
_هندسة ميكاترونيكس _​ 

_1.بيونيك_
_البيونيك هو فرع من الهندسة يحاول فيه المهندسون تقليد الطبيعة. كان من أول من إستعمل و نشر هذه اللفظة الميجور في سلاح الجو الأمريكي جاك ستيل وهي دمج لعبارة بيولوجيا biology و تقنية_​ 
_لتصير بيونيك و ذلك للدلالة على أنه يمكن الإستفادة من الطبيعة و تصاميمها في المجالات التقنية._​ 

_2.هندسة ميكانيكية_
_الهندسة الميكانيكية هو علم يدرس الأنظمة الفيزيائية، ويقوم بتطبيق أسس القوانين الفيزيائية الأساسية لتحليل هذه الأنظمة._​ 

_من العلوم الفرعية الأساسية في علم الميكانيك : _
_الديناميكا _
_الأستاتيكا _
_قوة المواد _
_انتقال الحرارة _
_ديناميكا الموائع fluids _
_الميكانيكا الصلبة _
_نظرية سيطرة _
_تحكم هوائي.....Pneumatics _
_علم الهيدروليكا ....hydraulics _
_ميكانيك الكتروني......mechatronics _
_الديناميكا الحرارية......thermodynamics _​ 
_يفترض بالمهندسين الميكانيكيين أن يفهموا ويكونوا قادرين على تطبيق المفاهيم من حقول الهندسة الكهربائية والكيميائية._​ 

_3.هندسة البرمجيات_
_ندسة البرمجيات (Software engineering) هي فرع من فروع المعلوماتية تهدف إلى تطوير مجموعة أسس وقواعد تؤدي إلى تحسين طرق تصميم وتطوير البرمجيات على جميع المستويات؛ وذلك بطريقة تلبي احتياجات المستخدمين. هندسة البرمجيات لا تهتم بكتابة البرنامج نفسه أي بكتابة شفرته، بل تحاول تحسين عملية تطوير، وصنع البرنامج ابتدائا من المواصفات التي يضع الحريف، وانتهاء عند مشكلة صيانة البرنامج أو توسيعه. وهي تقوم على دراسة احتياجات المستخدم وتصميم البرنامج المناسب لها قبل كتابة شيفرته، والأخذ بعين الاعتبار العديد من الجوانب كالقدرة على تطوير البرنامج بسهولة لاحقا، أو السرعة، أو إمكانية إضافة ملحقات له بشكل ديناميكي._​ 

_4.هندسة الحاسوب_
_ندسة الحاسوب او هندسة المعلوماتية التقنية هو أحد فروع الهندسة الكهربائية وهو الاختصاص الذي يجمع بين الهندسة الإلكترونية و علوم الحاسب . مهندسو الحاسوب هم عبارة عن مهندسو إلكترونيات أساسا و لديهم معلومات إضافية وتدريب وخبرة في مجال تصميم البرمجيات والعتاد الصلب للحاسوب، خصوصا في مجال تكامل البرمجيات مع العتاد. يشارك مهندسو الحاسوب في جميع مجالات الحوسبة من تصميم المعالجات الصغرية، والحواسيب الشخصية و الحواسب الفائقة supercomputer وحتى تصميم الدارات والشيبات بالإضافة لتكامل النظمة الحاسوبية مع انواع أخرى من الأنظمة (مثل المركبات ذات المحركات والأنظمة الرقمية ). (2)._
_يساهم مهندسو الحاسوب أيضا في كتابة الشفرات البرمجية البرمجيات المضمنة embedded software للمتحكمات الصغرية microcontroller ذات الزمن الحقيقي ، تصميم شيبات VLSI ، العمل على الحساسات التماثلية analog sensors ، تصميم أنظمة التشغيل و حتى لوحات الدارات circuit board و الروبوتات ._​ 

_5.هندسة الشبكات_
_الشبكة هي مجموعة من الاجهزة الموصلة مع بعضها البعض . ويمكن الاستفا دة من الشبكة في مشاركة الملفات والطابعات بين الأجهزة المربوطة علي الشبكة . وتهتم هندسة الشبكات بدراسة انواع الشبكات والبروتوكولات التي تستخدمها وأنواع الكوابل الناقلة للبيانات بين الشبكات ._​ 
_وتعتبر الشبكات وماتقدمه من خدمات فاتحة لعصر الاتصالات الحديث بحيث اصبح اعتمادية توصيل معلومات بين اجهزة متشابهة او مختلفة يع على اجهزة وبرمجات تسمي اجهزة وبرمجيات الشبكة ._​ 

_6.هندسة اتصالات_
_هندسة الإتصالات هي الهندسة التي تتعلق بكل مواضيع الاتصالات الرقمية والتناظرية. وهي تشمل ضمن طياتها الشارات الكهربائية والكهرومغناطيسية, وطرق انتقالها, ومعالجتها._​ 
_نظام الاتصال يتكون عادة من مرسل ومستقبل وقناة اتصال. هندسة الاتصالات تدرس هذه المكونات الثلاثة بالتفصيل: _
_المرسل: هو الوحدة التي تقوم باخذ المعلومات وتحضيرها لترسل عبر القناة, وهنا يحدث التضمين (modulation). _
_القناة: وهو الوسط الذي تنتقل فيه الاشارات والمعلوماتيه (مثل الجو في حالة الإذاعة). _
_المستقبل: وهو وحدة الاستقبال للاشارات, وفيها تتم ازالة المعاجة للاشارات واظهارها بشكل معلومات من جديد. _​ 

_7- هندسة طبية حيوية_
_هو العلم الذي يختص بدراسة جسم الانسان من الناحية الهندسية ويمكن تقسيمه إلى قسمين اساسيين هما صناعة اعضاء بشرية والقسم الثاني هو الاجهزة الطبية وتصنيعها بما يتلائم مع جسم الانسان فهو حلقة وصل بين علم الطب وعلوم الهندسة فمهندس الطب الحياتي يجب ان يعرف جسم الكائن الحي لكي يصمم ما يتوافق معه من طرف مصنع او عضو او جهاز طبي_​ 
_تعتبر الهندسة الطبية الحيوية من أحدث العلوم الهندسية التي نشأت مع تطور الطب الحديث ، فبعد أن كان الطبيب وحده يقوم بكل مهام التشخيص والعلاج وحتى تصنيع الدواء ، أصبح الجهاز الطبي رديفاً أساسياً للطبيب في التشخيص والمعالجة ومراقبة المرضى ، ونظراً لوجود حاجة ماسة لتطوير الأجهزة والمعدات الطبية بما يخدم صحة المرضى وسرعة استشفائهم ، فكان لابد من تدخل المختصين من مجالات أخرى غير الطب لتصميم هذه الأجهزة مثل المهندسين من اختصاص الكهرباء والميكانيك والالكترون والكمبيوتر...كما كان على هؤلاء المهندسين الإلمام أيضاً بالعلوم الطبية من تشريح وفيزيولوجيا الجسم البشري وغير ذلك لفهم آلية عمل كل نظام فيه وتسخير معرفتهم واختصاصهم بما يطور هذه الاجهزة ، وبالتالي ظهرت الحاجة إلى وجود مهندس يلم جزئياً بكل هذه الاختصاصات من جهة ويستطيع أن يتعامل مع الأطباء من جهة أخرى مع الانتباه على أنه ليس بديلاً عن أي منهم . تقسم الاجهزة الطبية إلى قسمين: أ-أجهزة طبية تشخيصيةمثل جهاز الأمواج فوق صوتية ultrasound ب-أجهزة طبية علاجية مثل اجهزة العلاج الكيميائي والعلاج بالأمواج_​ 

_8- هندسة أفينية_
_في الهندسة, الهندسة الأفينية هي الهندسة التي تشغل مكانا متوسطا بين الهندسة الاقليدية و الهندسة الاسقاطية. هي هندسة الفضاء الافيني ذو n بعد على الحقل._​ 
_يمكن شرح الهندسة الأفينية على انها هندسة المتجهات دون أي تدخل لطول و زوايا في عملية توصيفها._​ 

_9- هندسة كهربائية_
_هندسة الكهرباء تطلق على مجاﻻت الهندسة التي تهتم بالكهرباء والإلكترونياتوالكهرومغناطيسية، وتطبيقاتها. تشمل الهندسة الكهربائية أيضا كلا من: إنتاج الطاقة الكهربية، ونقلها، واستخدام الأجهزة الكهربية في الحسابات، التواصل، القياسات والتحكم._​ 

_10- هندسة زراعية_
_لهندسة الزراعية هي من التطبيقات الهندسية في المجالات الزراعية ويعمل بها المهندسون الزراعيون وهي جزء من علوم الهندسة وتتفرع إلى عدة مجالات منها الإنتاج الزراعي وإلى إدارة الموارد الطبيعية. المهندسون الزراعيون يطبّقون معرفة ومهارات هندستهم لحلّ المشاكل تتعلّق بإنتاج زراعي مستمر._​ 
_المهندسون الزراعيون يؤدون أعمال التصميم الزراعي وتصميم الآليات والأجهزةالزراعية المهندسون الزراعيون قد يؤدّون المهام كتخطيط، يشرفون عليها ويديرونها مثل أنتاج خطط معامل الألبان المتدفّقة والريّ والتصريف و يطوّرون الطرق للحفظ التربةوالما، كذلك يعمل المهندسون الزراعيون على تقديرات التأثيرات البيئية ويترجمون نتائج البحث ويطبّقون الممارسات ذات العلاقة. بعض الخاصيّات تتضمّن النظام الكهربائي وآليات التصميم التراكيب و علم البيئة والغذاء ولتحسين ومعالجه المنتج الزراعي. نسبة مئوية كبيرة من عمل المهندسين الزراعيين في الأكاديميات أو للأجهزة الحكومية أو حالةالإمتداد الزراعي للخدمات يعمل المهندسون الزراعيونالإنتاج، والمبيعات،الإدارة، البحث والتطوير في _​ 
_وتنقسم لعدة أقسام منها:-_​ 
_هندسة الري والصرف الزراعي _
_الميكنة الزراعية _
_التصنيع الزراعي _
_المحاريث الزراعية _
_محركات وجرارات _
_المباني الزراعية _
_الانتاج الحيواني _
_انتاج نباتى _
_انتاج النباتات بالهندسة الوراثية _
_تصميم الحدائق والمتنزهات _​ 

_11- هندسة معمارية_
_تقوم الهندسة المعمارية (Architectural Engineering) على المعرفة بالعديد من فروع الهندسةالتصميم المعماري و الإنشاء إلى صيانة و تشغيلية المبنى. و تأتي أهمية المهندس المعماري من إنه يكون على دراية كافية عن المبنى ككل, فيكون المهندس المعماري ملما بكل جوانب المبنى من حيث الإنشاء, التهوية, الحركة, التوصيلات الكهربائية و أيضا التصميم المعماري._​ 

_12- هندسة مدنية_
_الهندسة المدنية هي فرع من فروع الهندسة يعني بتصميم الأبينة والطرق والجسور والأنفاقوالمطارات والموانئ وإنشاء شبكات الصرف الصحي وسدود وكذلك مشاريع الري من ترع وقنوات أي أنه العلم الذي يعنى بتصميم وانشاء البنى التحتية لكل شيء. _​ 
_وهي كأي علم تتطور باستمرار ودون توقف وفي الآونة الحديثة ترابطت مع التطور الصناعي بشكل كبير لإنتاج مواد إنشائية جديدة ومتطورة تفي بالمتطلبات المتزايدة ._​ 
_ومن الأمثلة على ذلك البلاستك المدعم بالألياف والمسمى GRC والذي يعد مادة خفيفة الوزن وذات صلابة عالية تقارب صلابة الصخر وتصنع بقوالب حسب التصميم المطلوب واللون المطلوب, فتستطيع الحصول على مبنى بأقواس وقناطر وواجهات كأنها حجرية ولا يمكن تمييزها الا بصعوبة وبنفس الوقت وزنها لايساوي 20% من وزن نفس الحجم من الحجر الطبيعي._​ 

_13- هندسة بيئية_
_الهندسة البيئية Environmental engineering هي المجال الذي يطبق مبادئ العلوم و الهندسة لتوفير بيئة و محيط أفضل يتوفر به الهواء النقي و الماء و الارض الصالحة لتكون محيط و بيئة صالحة لعيش الانسان و الكائنات الاخرى، من خلال الهندسة البيئية يتم الحد من التأثير السلبي الناتج عن التلوث البيئي و يتم التحكمبه من خلال نشر التوعية و الاصلاح و وضع النظم و القوانين التي تحد من التلوث البيئي ويتم من خلال الهندسة البيئية الحفاظ على المصادر و الثروات الطبيعية دون تلويثها و اساءة استخدامها عن طريق تطبيق سياسات عديدة كاعادة الاستخدام و التدوير و المعلجة للفضلات ._​ 

_14- هندسة كيميائية_
_الهندسة الكيميائية أو تكتب الهندسة الكيماوية_
_وهي ذلك الفرع من العلوم الهندسية الذي يختص بتصميم و تطوير العمليات الصناعية الكيميائية أو التحويلية, وبتصميم وبناء وادارة المصانع التي تكون العملية الاساسية فيها هي التفاعلات الكيميائية و تندرج تحت هذا التخصص عمليات انتقال المادة و الحرارة و الكتلة ، كما تشمل التفاعلات و عمليات الفصل متعددة المراحل._​ 
_يهتم المهندسون الكيميائيون بتطبيقات المعرفة المكتسبة من العلوم الأساسية و التجارب العملية. كما يهتمون بتصميم العمليات الصناعية و تطويرها وإدارة المصانع بهدف تحويلٍ آمنٍ و اقتصادي للمواد الكيميائية الخام إلى منتجات نافعة. الهندسة الكيميائية هي العلم الهندسي ذو القاعدة الأوسع بين علوم الهندسة كلها، و يؤدي هذا إلى أن تكون المؤسسات و الشركات في سعي دائم لتوظيف مهندسين كيميائيين في المجالات التقنية المتنوعة و في مواقع الإشراف في أنواع الصناعات المختلفة. و تصنَّف رواتب الخريجين الحديثين من المهندسين الكيميائيين مع الرواتب العليا التي يتقاضاها خريجو الجامعات الحديثون._​ 
_إن المجالات الصناعية التي يشرف عليها المهندسون الكيميائيون واسعة جداً، تعد أهمها الصناعات الكيميائية و النفطية و البتروكيميائية. ،وتعتبر المملكة العربية السعودية مثلا من أكبر الدول في الإنتاج البتروكيميائي الذي يعتمد بشكل كبير على المهندسيين الكيميائيين._​ 

_15- هندسة صناعية_
_الهندسة الصناعية هى مجال من مجالات الهندسة ومن مميزاتها أنّها لها مجال في العديد من الشركات والمصانع المختلفة مثل الطيران و البنوك و المستشفيات و شركات البترول وغيرها فهو يعتبر مجال عام لتحقيق أهداف الإدارة من خلال إعداد الخطط والتنظيم الجيّد و الحفاظ على الجودة وتطبيقها والتعامل مع العاملين وغيرها ومن الممكن للمهندس الصناعى الوصول للمناصب الإداريّة نظرا لأن عمله قريب من الإدارة و مهمّاتها. المهندس الصناعى في كلمة مختصرة هو جسر بين الإدارة وأهدافها.هناك العديد من التعريفات للهندسة الصناعية _​ 

_ولكن هناك خطوط رئيسية لها: _​ 
_تطوير طرق للإستفادة المثلى من البشر والآلات والأدوات وغيرها من أجل التوصل لأفضل الطرق إقتصاديا لتقديم خدمة أو تصنيع منتج. _
_تهتم الهندسة الصناعية بتحسين وتطوير نظم متكاملة من البشر و الأدوات والطاقة ويلزم لها معرفة بعلم الرياضيات و العلوم الإجتماعية. _​ 

_16- هندسة البترول_
_هندسة البترول (او ما تعرف بهندسة النفط) هو علم يبحث في كيفية تعقب وبحث عت مواطن تواجد النفط . هذا هو اوجز تعريف لها كما ان المهندس في هذا المجال يعمل جاهدا في البحث بالواسائل الحديث وكيفية التعامل مع هذه المعدات._​ 
_يغطي منهاج الدراسة الأساسية في أختصاص هندسة البترول أو النفط مواضيع هندسة المكامن وهندسة الحفر وهندسة الأنتاج._​ 

_17- هندسة بحرية_
_تختص الهندسة البحرية _
_تصميم وانشاء وبناء السفن _
_محركاتها بمختلف أنواعها مثل _
_ناقلات النفط _
_ناقلات الحاويات _
_ناقلات البضائع _
_ناقلات بضائع الصب _
_ناقلات الركاب _
_السفن السياحية _
_السفن السريعة _
_سفن الصيد _​


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (9 فبراير 2011)

معلومات جميلة جداً

مشــــــــكورين


----------



## ENG:NASER (13 فبراير 2011)

ةشكرا لك اخي


----------



## رفيق بن يزيد (2 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
التوضيح لفروع وشعب التخصصات الهندسية رائع ومفيد وخاصة للتخصصات الاخرى كوننا مهندسين ولا نعرف شعب هذه التخصصات التي يخول لنا انها تخصصات غير متشعبة 
ولكن اتذكر في بداية دراستي بكلية الهندسة ان تعريف علم الهندسة 
هو علم يهتم بانجاز احتياجات الانسان ودرء مشاكله باقل قدر من التكلفة واكبر حجم من الامان والجودة وفي اقل زمن 
والحقيقة هذا التعريف ابهرني وهو ما زرع الرغبة في تعلم هذا العلم والفن 
شكرا


----------



## خالد الاثرى (18 أبريل 2011)

شكرا كتير على المعلومات الجميلة


----------



## hitham hafez (18 أبريل 2011)

ربنا يبارك فيك معلومات قيمه


----------



## خالد الاثرى (26 أبريل 2011)

والله شى جميل شكرا ليكى بجد على المعلومات الجميلة


----------



## بنت الخليل (15 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات .............زبارك الله فيك


----------



## alanzi (24 يونيو 2011)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## تولين (24 يونيو 2011)




----------



## م_سليمان أبو الحسن (17 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## somyya (1 سبتمبر 2011)

يسلمووو


----------



## waool111 (20 مايو 2014)

موضوع رائع تشكرو عليه


----------

